# تصميم الأساسات باستخدام الكود الأمريكي (شرح+أمثلة محلولة) .....



## MG_Z (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

مرفق ملف لتصميم الأساسات باستخدام الكود الأمريكي (شرح+أمثلة محلولة) ...

و دمتم بخير 
http://bookzz.org/book/698512/cef857
http://www.4shared.com/office/Uy8-K8yf/The_foundation_engineering_han.htm



​


----------



## ناصر الناصر (30 يناير 2008)

لم نحصل على شيء يرجى اعادة النظر في وضع الفايل


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MG_Z (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم ..
و تحميل الملف يتم بشكل جيد و قمت بتجربته!

و مرفق ملف آخر خاص بتصميم الحوائط الساندة ...


----------



## كريم العاني (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل ...................


----------



## ماجد العراقي (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك و تحميل الملف يتم بشكل جيد و قمت بتجربته


----------



## المهندس النحيف (31 يناير 2008)

تم تحميل الملفان ولكنهما لا يعملان ربما حصل تلف اثناء التحميل يرجى رفع الملفات بعد تدقيقها مجددا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسان2 (31 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم MG-Z 
جهودك مشكورة وتستحق التقدير, والملفين سليمين ويعملان ولكن ربما بعض الأخوة لديهم نسخة قديمة من الأكروبات مما يسبب بعض الاشكال في قراءتهما.
على أي حال فالملفين هما فصلين من كتاب متكامل:
The foundation engineering hand book 
ولمزيد من الفائدة سأرفع الكتاب كاملا بأسرع وقت


----------



## MG_Z (31 يناير 2008)

​شكراً جزيلاً لكل الإخوة ... 
و شكراً جزيلاً أخي حسان و خصوصاً أني أعاني من بطء الإتصال فرفعت الجزء الأكثر استخداماً في تصميم الخرسانة ...


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م - خالد (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار اسعد (31 يناير 2008)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## المهندسان (31 يناير 2008)

لقد حملت الملف وان شاء الله يكون نافع والف شكر


----------



## descovery_2000 (31 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## 22مجدي (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان2 (31 يناير 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي رابط الكتاب كاملا بكل فصوله كما وعدت في مشاركتي السابقة
"The foundation engineering hand book"
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/36520633/20010cb4/The_foundation_engineering_hand_book.html


----------



## حسان2 (31 يناير 2008)

وهذا رابط آخر لنفس الكتاب ولكن مجزء لمجموعة ملفات كل منها لفصل واحد, ربما البعض يفضله بهذه الطريقة
http://www.mediafire.com/?1lmhp9xj5sn


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو نديم (1 فبراير 2008)

يوجد مساكل عند التحميل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس حسان والاخ المهندس صاحب الموضوع وجزا الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (1 فبراير 2008)

وهذا كتاب آخر بنفس الموضوع يعتمد بشكل أساسي على الـ
Internatiomal building code -2006 
اسم الكتاب: Foundation engineering hand book
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?75gm3v155mz


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.amani (4 فبراير 2008)

Thanxxxxxxxxxx Alotttttttt


----------



## حسان2 (6 فبراير 2008)

*McGraw-Hill_-_Practical.Foundation.Engineering.Handbook,Second. Edition-OXY*

كتاب قيم آخر في هذا المجال
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?em1rlyl5ndb


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المعلومات .


----------



## Ayman (21 أبريل 2008)

تم التحميل..جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## str (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مطلك سليمان (21 أبريل 2008)

الاستاذ العزيز
تم تحميل الملفين اما الخاص بالجدران الساندة فان الفايل متضرر

جهد مشكور وبارك الله فيك:12:


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxx alot


----------



## ممدوح انور (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الراقي توب (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما وحرصا


----------



## eng_frg (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng_houssam (23 أبريل 2008)

كلمة شكر قليلة جداً ولا تكفيك أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاصم88 (23 أبريل 2008)

جهد تشكر عليه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## youssefayay (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعاً
ولكم الف شكر
وادامكم اللة لفعل الخيرات


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لقد تم التنزيل


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (26 أبريل 2008)

كتاب مفيد جدا


----------



## السرمدي (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين عل الجهود


----------



## رسول الفهد (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السَّبنتى (7 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*

*:12::12::12:
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
و أثابك على جهدك أجراً عظيما
و و فقك لطاعته و صرفك عن معصيته


:77:مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورر:77:
:20::75::20:*​


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (8 أغسطس 2008)

تم التحميل بسهولة شكرا.


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا" وجزاك الله كل خير
تم تحميل الملفين بشكل سليم


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لتعاونكم على نقل الملف لنا


----------



## Jamal (9 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (13 أغسطس 2008)

جعل اللة هذا في مزان حسناتك


----------



## م المترقب (15 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر علي المشاركة المفيدة جدا
لا إلة إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير ملفين رائعين


----------



## صالح محمد الصمل (11 سبتمبر 2008)

تقبل الله طاعتكم وشكرا


----------



## kawahalabja (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااتقبل الله صيامكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وارجومن الاخوة الزملاء الذين اتيحت لهم الفرصة للعمل طبقا للكود الامريكى والastmان 
يوافونا بهذه الكورسات التطبيقية التعليمية وفقكم الله


----------



## amrcivil (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## amr awad (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## jak88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Beam, column andSpread Footing Design Flowcharts PDF Download

http://www.strunet.com/download/concrete_beam.html
http://www.strunet.com/download/concrete_column.html
http://www.strunet.com/download/spread_footing.html


----------



## boushy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

​*شكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## abuzaidco (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ياخى على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## qaisalkurdy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا000000000000


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## محمدهيبه (20 مايو 2012)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## civil90 (20 مايو 2012)

up


----------



## م.ام علي (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (20 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا , موضوع رائع ومفيد 

ارجوا من الله لك السداد والتوفيق*


----------



## Abu Laith (20 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mdsayed (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القافله (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغريب2007 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر لجميع الاخوة عل المشاركات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (10 يناير 2013)

:59:


----------



## محمداحمد5 (10 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## engkhaled20 (11 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## engawyyy (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فبك


----------



## Barwary76 (11 يناير 2013)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkhaled20 (11 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## نزار الفاتح (12 يناير 2013)

لك مني كل الشكر


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abu Habib (13 يناير 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## صدقي حسين (17 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب بالفعل قيمة


----------



## emad abd elrady (5 يناير 2015)

The foundation engineering hand book

http://www.4shared.com/office/Uy8-K8yf/The_foundation_engineering_han.htm

رابط جديد يعمل


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 يناير 2015)

The Foundation Engineering Handbook by Manjriker Gunaratne_1st Ed-2006-0849311594
using ACI318
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/get.php?md5=96CE16EC1255906483FE1D1DA195397B
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=96CE16EC1255906483FE1D1DA195397B
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/get.php?md5=1cf27d392bf62079e0c55b231c5f89e3
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=1cf27d392bf62079e0c55b231c5f89e3
http://bookzz.org/book/698512/cef857
http://bookzz.org/book/1289758/d337ac


----------



## najdat52 (5 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civileng2008 (6 يناير 2015)

شكرأ جزيلا


----------



## kjelban (6 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ملفات ممتازة


----------



## جمعه المهندس (11 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo911 (11 يناير 2015)

تسلمممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## talib namah (16 يناير 2015)

الشكر والتقدير للاخوة الكرام


----------

